# What card for WLAN Access Point (AC,Mini PCI-E)

## P.Kosunen

What half lenght dual band mini pci-e card should i get for Gentoo WLAN access point use? Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 any good? It should have support for two antennas and AC mode.

( Thinking to buy this Asrock box: http://www.mitxpc.com/proddetail.php?prod=uBOX-111 )

Or is it bad idea, should i just continue to use external WLAN router box for wireless network?

----------

## hololeap

I'm a big fan of Atheros cards, especially in Linux. I haven't used this specific card before (and it only supports wireless N), but here's my 2 cents:

http://www.amazon.com/Qualcomm-Wireless-AR5BHB92-Dual-band-Compatible/dp/B00JESLUWQ

If you need AC support I believe you will have to go with an Intel or Broadcom card.

----------

## P.Kosunen

Just read that wireless cards can't serve 2.4GHz and 5GHz clients simultaneously. So better keep different low power box for wireless after all, two cards with antennas would be too much hassle.

----------

## ShaneCar

I like Intel's 6230 cards the most. They offer great bandwidth and speed capabilities. I would take a look at a few intel cards here: http://www.htpcbeginner.com/5-linux-compatible-wifi-cards-mini-pcie-2012/

----------

